# Scheda wifi!

## beke87

ciao a tutti, vi dico il mio problema:

La scheda di rete wireless non va non si accende neanche, la scheda è questa:

Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6200 (rev 35)

il kernel l'ho compilato con genkernel, volevo sapere come faccio ad installarla?

----------

## spillo

Devi compilare il driver nel kernel  :Wink: 

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Dell_XPS_L501X#Wireless_Intel_Centrino_N1000

----------

## beke87

 *spillo wrote:*   

> Devi compilare il driver nel kernel 
> 
> http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Dell_XPS_L501X#Wireless_Intel_Centrino_N1000

 

scasami se ti sembrerà una domanda stupida ma come faccio devo ricompilare tutto il kernel, che comandi devo dare?  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Massimog

nella guida che ti hanno indicato viene spiegato benissimo, devi ricompilare il kernel con il supporto per la scheda e poi installare il firmware 

se hai usato genkernel 

```
# genkernel --menuconfig all
```

```
Device drivers -> Network device support -> Wireless LAN

(M) Intel Wireless Wifi Next Gen AGN (iwlagn)

  (*) Intel Wireless N / Advanced N

```

```
#emerge iwl6000-ucode
```

Last edited by Massimog on Wed Mar 28, 2012 3:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## beke87

 *Massimog wrote:*   

> nella guida che ti hanno indicato viene spiegato benissimo, devi ricompilare il kernel con il supporto per la scheda e poi installare il firmware 
> 
> ```
> Device drivers -> Network device support -> Wireless LAN
> 
> ...

 

ho capito ma dato che sono nuovo di gentoo (la mia prima installazione) volevo sapere come fare a ricompilare il kernel

cmq forse è abilitato perchè ho usato gen kernel durante l'installazione come posso fare per verificare?

----------

## koma

Ciao beke, posso consigliarti di leggere l'handbook nella sezione kernel?

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=7

----------

## beke87

nel kernel questo è gia così :Sad: M) Intel Wireless Wifi Next Gen AGN (iwlagn)

l'altro Intel Wireless N / Advanced N non c'è

se do il comando emerge iwl6000-ucode mi da:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ~] net-wireless/iwl6000-ucode-9.221.4.1 

The following keyword changes are necessary to proceed:

#required by iwl6000-ucode (argument)

=net-wireless/iwl6000-ucode-9.221.4.1 ~amd64

Use --autounmask-write to write changes to config files (honoring CONFIG_PROTECT).

----------

## spillo

 *beke87 wrote:*   

> nel kernel questo è gia cosìM) Intel Wireless Wifi Next Gen AGN (iwlagn)
> 
> l'altro Intel Wireless N / Advanced N non c'è
> 
> se do il comando emerge iwl6000-ucode mi da:
> ...

 

Ti dice semplicemente che il pacchetto sta nel ramo unstable, quindi se vuoi installarlo devi aggiungerlo al file package.keywords che si trova in /etc/portage

```
echo net-wireless/iwl6000-ucode >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

Se invece vuoi mettere la versione specifica dai:

```
echo =net-wireless/iwl6000-ucode-9.221.4.1 >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

Un link utile: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=3

----------

## beke87

allora ora la lan funziona, grazie mille.

un ultima domanda ho visto che al boot il server dhcp ci mette tanto perchè cerca l'ip da assegnare all  ethernet c'è un modo per saltare senza perdere sempre 10 secondi e più?

ah dimenticavo wicd all'avvio mi chiede sempre la password di root, come faccio a non farla chiedere più?

----------

## fbcyborg

Se hai risolto metti il tag [RISOLTO] nel titolo.

----------

